# What is the right name for a speckled catish?



## olsteve

I caught some speckled cats at a local public fishing area and thought they were pretty big for this species. I tried to look up the state record here in Georgia but could not find them listed.
Does anyone know the correct name for these fish?
Thanks,
Steve


----------



## 123456

Only ones I've ever seen with spots were channel cats


----------



## Jeff G

There are many kinds of catfish. It's hard to say without seeing a pic . You can google "speckled catfish" ... There are several informative posts on this subject with pics so you might see if yours matches up to these specked catfish pics.


----------



## Sunbeam

Contagious Cats. You should be under quarantine.


----------



## shadslinger

They may be the deadly speckled goat cat fish, indigenous to Georgia. If you handled any of them olsteve you may need to soak your self with Canadian Hunter, at least a quart. You'll feel better.


----------



## humble one

we call them channel cats down here in south texas,some are more speckled than others,when fried and set on the table, then we call them good eating, and they are definitely habit forming!


----------



## Bill Fisher

ops... as in opelousas catfish?

AKA: flatheads


----------



## Bill Fisher




----------



## basshunter

ops... as in opelousas catfish?

AKA: flatheads or yellowcats when they are all yellow

X2


----------



## shadslinger

Bill Fisher, that's the prettiest cat fish I ever saw! Did it come from a tank?


----------



## slabnabbin

That looks like a cat/crappie hybrid!


----------



## Sunbeam

There you go Steve, next question.

http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/fish/catfish/bullhead/spotted/


----------



## shadslinger

Man is that a cool cat.


----------



## olsteve

That is the one. Thanks!


----------



## team cut em deep

shadslinger said:


> They may be the deadly speckled goat cat fish, indigenous to Georgia. If you handled any of them olsteve you may need to soak your self with Canadian Hunter, at least a quart. You'll feel better.


haha maybe a half gallon


----------



## tbone2374

That doesn't look like any Cat in Texas.


----------



## jhen

Sunbeam said:


> There you go Steve, next question.
> 
> http://www.outdooralabama.com/fishing/freshwater/fish/catfish/bullhead/spotted/


LOOKS LIKE A SOUPED UP POLLY WOG OUT OF MENARD CREEK


----------



## olsteve

shadslinger said:


> They may be the deadly speckled goat cat fish, indigenous to Georgia. If you handled any of them olsteve you may need to soak your self with Canadian Hunter, at least a quart. You'll feel better.


I had to settle for "Wild Turkey", but it seems to have helped (until tomorow).
Thanks for the heads-up!


----------

